# Q's about Pseudotropheus sp. Zebra long pelvic



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Also called Red Top Gallireya reefs???

Are they the same fish?

Aggression?

Pictures? I found the profile and it only had one pretty terrible picture.

Im looking for peoples personal experiences with them.


----------



## penalonga2005 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well these guys are awesome, to me they are one of my favorites. The galireya or long pelvic is a bredding machine and not too crazily agressive. I keep about 5 adults and 20 2 inch juvies. Get a good strain of them and you will be happy. There are some that are average and some that are phenominal. Like blue rees afras these guys pelvics can get extremly long which is where they get the name. Only super agressive during spawning.[/img]


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never heard them called "red tops", but that doesn't mean someone hasn't done so. :wink:

They _are_ from Gallireya Reef. :thumb:

Males are beautiful, females are quite dull.

I find them to be highly aggressive, like most zebra types. I had a male that would rip an entire tank to shreds at spawning time, including the murder of multiple juvenile Cynotilapia White Tops.

Here is a not so great pic of one of our males:









Here is a holding female:









Both were wild adults.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help.

I bought another 55 gallon tank from a guy getting out of the hobby. I wound up getting 3 filters, lights, 2 heaters and a bunch of other random things for the tank.

He pawned off about 50 juveniles between 3/4 of an inch to 2 inches.

The tank and all the other stuff are probably worth around 300 dollars not including the fish.

Got it all for 100.

The fish look nice though. I can see a few clear males already starting to color up. I am not positive i will keep the species but it is a definite possibility.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

According to Ad's 4th edition there are three different species... Met sp. 'red top gallireya' (Gallireya Reef) also sometimes pronounced Galilae, Met sp. 'zebra long pelvic' (Mdoka), and Met sp. 'zebra mbowe' (Mbowe Is).


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cichlidaholic: Is this what your juvies looked like??

Young Male i believe









Again









Group:









Another Young Male:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's exactly what they looked like!


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank god. I hope that they turn out nice!


----------

